

The Ever Evolving Payments Landscape - skastel
https://blog.recurly.com/2013/05/the-ever-evolving-payments-landscape/

======
gangst
> the idea of “online shopping” has only been around for the last 15 years

Along with so, so many ideas that are prolific in web people's every day
lives. Its pretty wild if you think about it: industry standards haven't even
been set for many of the technologies we use daily.

